# TV Noblex que no enciende. Parece ser problema de fuente.



## scania (Ene 13, 2011)

hola compañeros perdon que los moleste pero tengo un problema con un tele queria saber si me pueden dar una mano ..les esplico tengo un tv noblex que no enciende.. solo prende la led roja que tiene al frennte lo habri medi los voltaje q*UE* van al flayback que son estos 
123v ..(tengo 70)
12v- 0
abl - 9v
25v - 0
185v - 0 

y hace un ruido com griiii.....
...


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 13, 2011)

tienes 9v en el abl, checa el transistor de salida horizontal asi tambien el fliy-back


----------



## scania (Ene 17, 2011)

jorge morales-mira  estuve chequeando y el transistor  horisontal esta bien ..lo que estuve mirando .que cuando prendo el tv  es como que  el flayback disipa corriente .te esplico  en los cables que sales de este  ..habia suciedad digamos telas de araÑas y estas al prender el tv se enpiesan a mover con  el ruido q hace ..que era a greeeeeee--jej puede ser el flayback.. Porque prendia este tv pero tenias que apagarlo y prenderlo muchas veces..jeje


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 18, 2011)

scania es probable que tenga fugas de alto voltaje en el fly back,  ¿ya probaste limpiando el fly back?
si continua con la fuga de alto voltaje, es mejor cambiarlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

limpiarlo  y  tambien en donde esta pinchado   o donde esta la fuga se le puede  aplicar una capa de pegamento sellador   universar de siliconas


----------



## scania (Ene 23, 2011)

hola compañeros miren limpie el flayback . cambie unos  capacitores de 160v que  hiban al transistor del horizontal y tambien cambie el transistor del horizontal y lo unico q*UE* paso  fue que bajo el un poco el ruido a griiiiiiiiiii que hacia  ..lo unico que me quedaria es cambiar el capacitor de 400v que esta en la fuente.....o tra cosa q ue puede ser?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2011)

mas bien cambia los capacitores chicos de la fuente ,del lado del  primario


----------



## scania (Ene 23, 2011)

OK --el-rey-julien-ahora me  voy a poner  a trabajar y mañana  te comento ..gracias


----------



## scania (Ene 24, 2011)

-el-rey-julien Y jorge morales..jeje aca de nuevo bueno .le paso a contar  cambie el capacitor que  esta serca del primario q*UE* es de 220mf x 400v ,transistor de horizontal tambien .los capasitores q*UE*  estan en los 123v ,180v,12v y en los 25v ..chequie todo de nuevo los voltajes y lo unico q*UE* consegui fue  aparte del ruido greeee q*UE* produce el transistor horizontal ,ahora  me hace un tup -tup  tup en el audio..a otra cosa la medicione  de los voltaje  yo la hacia directamente  sobre el flayback .pero despues las hice despues de cada diodo q*UE* sale cada pata del playback q*UE* esta  con su respectivo capasitor y medio estos  valores..
123v ..(tengo 70)
12v- ..(5v)
abl - 9v
25v - (12)
185v -(122v)
la verdad se me estan quemando las neuronas ,,jejej no se q*UE* puede ser !!que dicen ustedes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2011)

problema de fuente es eso ,no busques en otro lado ,esta en la fuente la falla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

Probala sola con una lámpara de 220 V 60 watts cargando donde va la alimentación del horizontal


----------



## scania (Ene 24, 2011)

Ok .muchachos el miercoles lo hago  porq*UE* sin querer queme el str 5707 que trae en la fuente....jeejej


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2011)

comprale el zener ,creo que lleva uno ,por ay estoy equivocado


----------



## scania (Ene 25, 2011)

rey-julien..me  voy a fijar ..si ahi zener otra cosa tengo una duda ..porq*UE* tengo una resistencia  con estos colores .(naranja.blanco.dorado .dorado (esta  equibale  a una resistencia de 0.39 ohm..porq*UE*   estaba serca del str y estaba  q*UE* le faltaban unos pedasos .. .a y le cambie todos los capasitores q*UE* estan serca del str .tambien .. Y otra cosa ahi unos capasitores de poliester de 1600v el valor no lo mire bien este  esta  en el str ..lo tendre q*UE* cambiar tambien..? Y lo otras cosas  en la fuente estan todas bien otra cosa no queda por revisas..q*UE* yo sepa no s  usteds q*UE* me pueden decir...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2011)

te puedo decir primero que no escribas con mayúsculas,eso equivale a gritar

si la resistencia es de 0.39 hom ,pero le puedes poner algun valor lo mas cercano posible (0.33),los capacitores de poliester tambien cambialos ,no vale la pena arriesgarse,igual salen muy baratos,
recomendación,cambia el zener,y todos los capacitores de la fuente,incluido el de poliester  
no es dificil reparar esas fuentes con regulador 
PD:
    el panda explica bien mejor que yo las cosas lo voy a llamar para que vea tu caso 
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola, perdón se largo un diluvio y se me corto la luz brevemente pero suficiente como para que se apague la máquina, opte por apagarla por las dudas.

Pasado el chubasco aqui estamos, gracias majestad por sus palabras.

Vayamos al grano

Necesito algunos datos extra, ya que no mencionas marca ni modelo asi poder mirar equema o manual de servicio y ver que configuración tiene la fuente, mientras voy preguntando, tiene optoacoplador? cerva del RV que regula el voltaje hay SE120?.

Procedimiento para verificar la fuente, esta siempre y en todos los casos debe ser separada del horizontal , una forma de hacerlo es retirar momentaneamente el mismo de su lugar y colocar una lampara de 40 a 60V bajo esas condiciones medir le +B al no tener plano no puedo indicar R a medir asi que de momento verificar eso y pasar el modelo para buscar el esquema correspondiente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2011)

ves ese me olvide de preguntar ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ (regula el voltaje hay SE120?.)


----------



## scania (Ene 25, 2011)

pandacba gracias por la ayuda tanto  el-rey-julien Y a los otros  compañeros -bueno enpesemos -estuve mirando -rey-julien y no ahi ningun zener serca de la  fuente ni del str .los  que  ahi estan serca de otros ic.. q*UE* es unic 24c02(de 8 patas no se  si este es un optocoplador  no creo y un se120 no ahi .
le  paso a contar q*UE* yo estoy enpesando recien ahora con la reparacion de tv y me  esta gustando porq*UE* con ustedes estoy aprendiendo mucho compñeros ..gracias ..
bien pandacba..la  lampara de 220v 60w  se coloca entre  colector y emisor del horizontal ..esto sacando el transistor..) yademas encontre otra resistencia con estos colores (naranja.blanco .plata plata)esta corresponde a una de 0.039 . esta estava tambien re mal...bueno el n° del tele es  un noblex 21tc261g -esto decia  atras del tv ..bueno mañana  me llegan las cosas y pruebo haber q*UE* pasa .j


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2011)

el 24C02 es un memoria de 2K que utiliza el micro para guardar tanto la información de los canales los ajustes personales y el modo service.

Te comento algo cuando trabaja en la configuración que lo hace en este TV, tiene dos modos, uno std-By o modo de espera donde la tensión del +B esta en 60 70V aprox y cuando arranca o entra en servicio esta se eleva al valor nominal.....

El SE120 es una refencia y sirve pare enviarle al STR via un optoacoplador información para corregir el valor del +B es decir es un FeedBack desde el secundario al primario.
Cuando se pulsa el boton mecánico arranca y queda en std-by, cuando se pulsa el boton de los canales o el volumen arranca todo....


Por eso hay que trabajar si o si  con el plano ya que es un modo de trabajo muy complejo y que la práctica ayuda a entender como trabjaja.

Si el SE120 esta malo la fuente hace cualquier cosa, medirlo? hay que compararlo con uno nuevo y asi y todo puede estar malo, lo mejor es reemplazarlo y ver que pasa.

Conecta la lámpara tal como dices y ponelo en marcha en la primera encendera poco midiendo deberas tener 60-70V pulsando alguno de los canales up o down tiene que aumentar el brillo y luebo volver a bajar, esto es asi porque al no arrancar el horizontal y no recibir la señales de horizontal y vertical lo toma como una rotura y lo apaga. pero significa que la fuente esta bien, si no hace eso hay un problema


----------



## scania (Ene 26, 2011)

hola  pandacba..estuve mirando y se120 no tiene ..antes de q*UE* hiciera macana sin querer estaba cambiando unos capasitores que estan muy serca del str y cuando corte los alambres sobrantes del capasitor mecayeron en unas de las patas del str y toco con otra y hizo un chispaso .. y no arranco mas ..pero antes asi lo q*UE* me decias vs  en el texto anterior tenia los 70v en el +b y el tr del horizontal ,hacia greeeeeeeeee.. y tenia la luz del std-by prendida  .pero el tubo no prendia .el miercoles ala  tarde me llegaba el nuevo str lo cambio y veo lo q*UE* pasa y al producir  el chispaso me volo una resistencia  q*UE* es la q*UE* dije antes la   de color(naranja .blanco.plata.dorado.) bueno mañana vemos q*UE* pas*A* y les digo ..esto se esta poniendo bueno ...y si anda  el tv mas bueno todavia ..jeje
a y por cierto gracias por enseñarme  sobre tv  gracias   a todos jeje

me olvidava  el codigo del  teve  es un  noblex 21tc621g el q*UE* dije  anterior mente estaba mal perdon...


----------



## eLBARDOS (Ene 26, 2011)

Que tal. Toma precauciones y cuidados al tratar de reparar un televisor con eso de alambres o cortos circuitos puede ocasionar mas daños al aparto o a ti mismo, asi que todo con precaucion.  

Ahi va el diagrama para que te bayas guiando con tu falla, espero te sirva. 


Saludos! comenta como vas.1


----------



## scania (Ene 26, 2011)

eLBARDOS -gracias por los planos justo estaba  buscando eso me bienen de 10 --jeje esta tarde me llegan los repuesto armo y les digo lo q*UE* salio ..


----------



## scania (Ene 26, 2011)

compañeros me llego el str 5707 lo cambie tambien cambie la resistencia q*UE* lleba  la de 0.39ohm .esto fue lo q*UE* hice tome una  serie q*UE* tenia con una  lampara de 100w ahi enchufe el tv .prosedi  a desconectar la  bobina desmagnetisadora q*UE* lleva  y le di marcha jeje. y esto paso.. la led roja del tv prendio . prosedi a apretar el otro voton para q*UE* encienda .y el tv busco arrancar  bien pero en unos segundo la lampara de la serie prendio al maximo y el tv volvio a q*UE*dar como en reposo con la led roja prendida..entonces medi la alimentacion del +b q*UE* es de 123v y esta  media 136v ..y en los otras salidas como la de 180v tenia 22v ..y en las otras 0v ..lo q*UE* vi q*UE* el tv busca  prender bien es mas mejor q*UE* cuando me lo trajeron ..asi q*UE* no se ahora  q*UE* puede llegar hacer ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

y ya esta ,con la lampara enserie no va a encender nunca el tv ,solo quita la lampara y va a funcionar


----------



## scania (Ene 26, 2011)

compañero podria ser q*UE* la fuente este fuera de la frecuencia de trabajo ..?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

el resto de las tenciones(180) del flyback ya se va a aparecer cuando no tenga la lampara encerie


----------



## scania (Ene 26, 2011)

estas seguro y o he probado otros teles y desconectaba la bobina desmagnetisadora y el tv enciende con la serie....yo pporq*UE* no quiero q*UE*mar nada porq*UE* me estan cobrando las cosas vastantes sldas por aca ..jejeje pero ami lo q*UE* me parecio raro esq*UE* tengo 136v en ves de  123v -

bien rey de reyes le temo la palabra armo todo y lo pruebo..y despues le digolo q*UE* pase...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

mira si regula con la lampara ya esta,pero al consumir mas la fuente(cuando enciendes el tv)seguro se va de frecuencia y deja de regular ,por eso quita la lampara en serie de la alimentacion (supongo que 220 volt es tu red)y enciendes el tv ,listo ya esta ,tambien tienes la opcion de antes de encender el tv ,le coloques una lampara de 200 wat en donde  estan los 136/124 volt en la salida de la fuente ,mide si esa tencion esta en esos valores,y listo ya esta tu fuente,
yo diria que si que ya esta lista


----------



## scania (Ene 26, 2011)

heeeeeeeeeeee..un aplauso para todos el tv arranco nomas ...
bueno ahora  lo q*UE* tienen es q*UE* se ven rallas horizontales  y los colores de los  numero delos canales se ven como corridos 
y paso otra cosa justo aparecio el dueño del tv cuando estaba prendido y me dijo q*UE* como nole arrancaba  lo q*UE* hizo fue tocarles las perillitas q*UE* tiene le flayback la de foco y la de screem ..ahi alguna formqa de medirlo para ponerla de nuevo apunto,,ejej


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2011)

fijate donde va el cable del screen en la placa del TRC alli tiene que haber 600VDC aproximadamente, luego ajusta el foco hasta que est bien, las rayas que ves son del borrado
Si todo queda bien no toques más nada....

Pero debo retarte(en el buen sentido) cuando ensayes una fuente si bien la mayoria pueden trabajar sin carga, nunca lo hagas sin ella, ya que si por alguna razón la fuente no regula y se enbala te dañara capacitores y otras cosas asi que regla general, las fuentes se ensayan solas y con carga(un foco)
Vas a tener que conseguirte un Variac cuando puedas, esto es lo mejor para ensayar una fuente, generalmente en el respaldo dice el rango de trabajo por ejemplo de 90-240 a 90 VAC la fuente y el TV tienen que funcionar correctamente si no lo hace y por ejemplo arranca a los 120 algo esta mal y con el tiempo se volvera a dañar por lo general en breve.

Tu problema era el STR que estaba dañado


----------



## scania (Ene 26, 2011)

sisisi tienen toda la razon para retarme ..es como le dije  recien estoy estudiando como reparar y gracias a ustedes estoy aprendiendo un montonmuchisimas gracias a totos por darme una mano..un dia de estos te contacto par q*UE* me espliques bien como tengo q*UE* ensayar  con una fuente  .porq*UE* la  verdad este tema me gusta mucho y estoy muy interezado...

ha me olvida y cuando s e q*UE* el foco q*UE*do bien a punto,,que  tiene  q*UE* suceder,,? y las rallas con q*UE* las saco ..es algun filtro?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

las rayas desaparecen ,es el barrido ,solo regula el foco y el brillo de  las dos perrillitas del flyback
en cuanto te pongas canchero esas fuentes las reparas en 5 minutos 
bueno  no le ahorres letras  que biene cacho y le corrige ,lo digo por la q   =que 
PD:
    asle caso al panda con eso de como probar fuentes 

cuando el foco

cuando el foco este regulado se  ve clarito bien nitida la imagen ,


----------



## scania (Ene 26, 2011)

bueno muchachos mil gracias y los voy a tener  en cuenta  para  cuando tenga  otro problema ......la verdad que son unos maestros todos ....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

cuando el foco este regulado se  ve clarito bien nitida la imagen ,sino se ve todo borrosos

bueno ya solucionado el problema de scania ,estaria bueno que separasen los post y se cree uno nuevo  con el titulo ''reparar fuente de tv con regulador''  asi de esa manera otro usuario que tenga un problema similar con este modelo de tv ,pueda encontrar data sobre el tema


----------



## scania (Ene 26, 2011)

heeeeeeeeeee siiiiiiiiiiiiii asi ya que  estamos voy aprendiendo  un poco mas  de los maestros  .que son ustedes 

rey-julien .otra  consulta como puedo descargar el capacitor  de 400v( el mas grande ) que esta en en la  entrada de la alimentacion  del tansformador de la mayoria de los tv ..porque por  culpa de eso hice macana una ves ,,


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

con una resistencia o simplemente con una lampara de 100wat 220v ,al conectarla ase un destello y listo capacitor descargado


----------



## Cacho (Ene 26, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno  no le ahorres letras  que biene cacho y le corrige ,lo digo por la q   =que


Alteza, sabio consejo.

Y Scania, por favor no me hagas trabajar con las *UE*... No es divertido (no sé si se entiende...)


----------



## scania (Ene 26, 2011)

mil disculpas  cacho prometo que no voy hacerlo mas.....


----------



## Cacho (Ene 26, 2011)

Disculpado, sólo no me hagas trabajar más 

@Su Alteza Serenísima: Todo separadito ya 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

gracias cacho ¡¡¡   ya pareces a maurice el ayudante de su majestad ¡¡¡
no te enojes cacho y muchas gracias por la separada y salvar el post ,y scania ya estas avisado con eso de las ue y para la próxima por favor crea un nuevo post si no encuentras donde exponer tu duda ¡¡¡,no reavives temas viejos ,escribe bien, y no me tomes de ejemplo ¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## scania (Ene 27, 2011)

rey-julien..paso otra cosa con el tv ahora  te  subo la foto y un video para que  veas con los otros compañeros

bueno voy a tardar un ratito pero lo que le  paso fue que en la pantalla aparecen manchas rojas  en las esquinas al medio .y al prender hace un ruido muy fuerte ....

esta son las fotos

este es un video no se como se vera porque  tuve  que bajarle mucho la resolucion


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2011)

cambiale  el  ptc   ,trabaja junto a la bobina des-magnetizadora


----------



## scania (Ene 27, 2011)

compañeros --ahora lo conecte ala linea de tv por cable y paso que no sintonisa bien los canales se ven tododos borrosos y en sima se escucha el canal anterior , ademas tambien acomode el screem y el foco  y las lineas desaparecieron pero paso que lo apagas  y lo dejas un tienpito  y l o volves a prender y las lineas aparecen de nuevo y ahi que acomodar el foco de nuevo .a otra cosa los 600v del screem saben varias ? porque yo lo coloque  en 600v y cuando cambias de canal baja a 587, 582 , 612  depende el canal ..
y con el tema de la sintonia medi los voltajes del sintonisador y estan  los 32v 9v 5v ..me parece que me tendria que dar por vencido porque mas lo acomodo y mas se destartala ....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2011)

proba re-grabando el epprom,  che a ese tv lo agarro un rayo ,por las fallas que tiene ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## scania (Ene 27, 2011)

jejej no el unico problema que tenia era que hacia renegar para  prender lo tenias que apretar varias veces para hacerlo prender y cuando prendia andaba bien ..
y hezo que me decis de regrabar la epron como se hace --voy muerto con este tele ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2011)

identificas la memoria ,la  quitas ases un bacap de la memoria y luego  le grabas el archivo original 
podes  usar el ponyprog ,buscalo en el foro o en la red que esta por todos lados ,la memoria es un ic de 8  patitas que esta cerca del microprocesador


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2011)

Antes de quitarla intenta lo siguiente, que se autosintonice de nuevo, según circuito deberia tener 33V y no 32, si estuvo sintonizado sobre 33 y no le alcanza el aft te va a quear corrido, por eso hace esa prueba
Si te aparece lineas de retrazo luego de apagarlo fijate en el capacitor del fliltro del la tensión de video es el C412 4,7uf x 250V tenes como checar capacitores? si no tenes ponele uno nuevo


----------



## scania (Ene 27, 2011)

rey-julien--eso es mucho ademas no tengo nada para poner la memoria ningun circuito para conectarla  a la pc asi que paso con el tema de sacar la memoria.

pandacba. eso que me dijiste me gusto- es verdad en la placa dice 33v y  no 32v en ese circuito de 33v ahi 2 o 3 capacitores quisa si los cambi pueda volver a los 33v y la tencion de video es la de 185v - bueno ha esa ya le cambie el capacitor por uno nuevo  y la tencion es de 208v y 205v no de 185 
 las otras tenciones estan todas bien tal como dice el circuito
lo que estaba mirando con el tema de la sintonia es que  .por ahi secorta la señaly queda la pantalla azul sin señal  y por ahi  conecta nuevo la señal ..y cuando pas esto  el vontaje del screen baja y sube de 600v pasa 585v ,608v ,612v  y asi contante mente
ahora subo un video en un zip para que vean lo que hace...

a otra cosa mas los numeros que indican los canales por un intante tambien quedan corridos ...y se normalizan ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2011)

ves te lo dije ,el panda sabe explicar


----------



## scania (Ene 27, 2011)

aca les dejo el video de lo que hace con señal de cable..

panda  estuve cambiando los capacitores que me dijiste y nada 
el del sintonisador cambie 1  y ahotra tengo estas tenciones  32.9v 8.6v 5.1v y en l data3.5v clock5.4 -agc7.5 a y ahora  sintonisa  menos que  antes ahora  ahi lluvia y nada mas  y cuando cabias los canales por ahi sintonisa  y por ahi no ... sabes lo queestaba pensando comprarme un martillo de 5kg y darcelo al medio del tv como hace renegar este aparato che


----------



## eLBARDOS (Ene 28, 2011)

Sintonizador, IF, memoria (24c02) , clock , data. Y mucha paciencia vamo ya lo lograste prender. Aun no es tiempo del martillo. 

Saludos


----------



## scania (Ene 28, 2011)

es que  soy principiante ... si me  esplicaras un poquito con que sigo podria seguir revisando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

pero igual digo ,en los tv modernos si  los quieres reparar ,mas de una ves vas a tener que regrabar  la epprom,
asi anda  armando con paciencia un grabador


----------



## pandacba (Ene 28, 2011)

En ese modelo incluso es probable que no necesite ser reprogramada, que pruebe de sacarla,  y poner una nueva y ver que hace...
Aunque me temo que el tema de sintonia pase o porque el sinto esta Kaput o hay un problema de AFT

Querido amigo, para llegar a ser un buen técnico hay que tener mucha paciencia, las horas arrib de distintos televisores son las que te daran la experiencia y eso no se logra de un dia para otro.
Hay fallas que son más compleja que otros, aparte hoy en dia los TV son también mucho más complejos que años atrás.
Yo fui jefe de Taller de un service durante uno 10 años veia un mínimo de 100 aparatos mensuales asi que saca la cuenta cuantos vi en los 10 años, y eso sin contar los que haci particularmente ni los que asistia en el mismo trabajo.

Ese lugar tenia una particularidad, era un sistema prepago asi que no cabia la posibilidad de devolverlo, habia que hacerlo funcionar si o si... enfrentamos un par de cambios en las genreraciones de TV.

Vi cosas como cambiar un procesador de croma y video dañado por uno nuevo y ver que el nuevo arrancaba en ByN y que tras un rato aparecian los colores uno a uno, pequeño quebradero de cabeza

Los primeros CI de vertical de nueva generación, que se quedaba sin vertical se cambiaba el CI y segui sin abrir... otro rompecocos

TV que en la busqueda automatica se veian los canales pero no grababa ninguno, y no era la memoria, no era el micro ni tampoco eñ sintonizador, esto hasta el dia de hoy 15 años después le sigue amargando la vida a muchos técnicos, no habia intenrnet, solo se contaba con los manuales de algarra.

Tantos vi que cuando llegaba una marca no conocida lo habria lo miraba y le decia a mi compañero pasame el manual violeta por ejemplo, y alli estaba si no era el mismo chasis era muy parecido...

Ya veia la falla ya sabai que tenia, pero no todo eran mieses siempre entraba algo que amargaba la existenscia.

Hasta llegue, al ver el aparato saber quiera era el dueño y porque falla venia...

Uno en paticular, y le decia a mi compañero de trabajo ¿Anduvo la Sra de Bernardez? y viene porque no sintoniza, y como sabes que es de ella y que tiene, ja le decia porque lo conozco al parato y viene todos los años por el mismo problema.

A los aparatos que no tenian fallas les ofreciamos limpiezea, pero la gente rara vez lo trais, y este tenia un problema que la R asociada al zener de 33V tras un año se habria, pero como era la oportunidad para hacerle limpieza y controlarlo, no poniamos una más grande, asi al menos lo traian una vez al año.

Cuando entre habia visto un par de TV color y alli tuve que aprender como funcionaban las fuentes conmutadas, descubri lo que hacen los capacitores electrolíticos al ssecarse, con el tiempo me puse tan ducho que por ejemplo fuentes como la del PHilips CTV-15 o la del Talent DigiVisión, que hacia llorar a más de uno tenia una particularidad, esa fuente en perfectas condiciones arrancaba a 60V y a esa tensión de linea el TV funcionaba correctamente, si la fuente no arrancaba a esa tensión y lo hacia a más voltaje al poco tiempo la fuente volvia a romperse...
Menudas discusiones por este tema con otros técnicos cuando pusieron a otra persona que supervise, porque yo no le daba el Ok, ese TV vuelve como queres que le pong OK le decia, hacete cargo vos...

Y asi pasaba volvia...

Te vas a encontrar con cada cosa, fallas que nos la vio nadie y no quedaba otra que pelearla y aprender

Hoy hay muchas fallas tipificadas, pero cuando aparecieron esos TV agarrate....

Una famosa marca, que se quedaba sin video y todo mundo cambiaba el procesador de video y croma... y no era eso....

Asi que animo a seguir pelenandola, si otros pueden tu por que no?


----------



## scania (Ene 28, 2011)

rey-julien donde  puedo encontrar el pcb para hacer el circuito para  grabar y un manual con la esplicacion de como grabar una memoria ..porque si queda esto nada mas ..ya revise todo llegan los voltajes todo tal como dicen los planos y nada..

panda y que tencion tendria que tener en el fte .. o como hago para detectar si funciona  la fte


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

http://www.lancos.com/        esa es la pagina ay esta todo ,pero el pcb ni ase falta ,yo  lo tengo armado en una ficha  db9 sin  placa ni nada 
pero si quieres  placa pasa  por  los enlaces que deje 





mas data sobre el probador y otras herramientas http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/proyectos.htm
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/eeprom.htm







scania dijo:


> rey-julien donde  puedo encontrar el pcb para hacer el circuito para  grabar y un manual con la esplicacion de como grabar una memoria ..porque si queda esto nada mas ..ya revise todo llegan los voltajes todo tal como dicen los planos y nada..
> 
> panda y que tencion tendria que tener en el fte .. o como hago para detectar si funciona  la fte



mira que el panda dijo en ese modelo quizas no asia falta regrabar  la epprom 



eLBARDOS dijo:


> Sintonizador, IF, memoria (24c02) , clock , data. Y mucha paciencia vamo ya lo lograste prender. Aun no es tiempo del martillo.
> 
> Saludos



tambien as-le caso a el bardos

aca fotos de como tengo  armado mi grabador de epprom
la cosita cuadrada es el capacitor   ci pero  es de montaje superficial y  los diodos que le puse fueron
1n4007 en lugar de los 1n4148,el led es rojo pero se ve azul por la camara


----------



## scania (Ene 28, 2011)

jeje esta re bueno ya me voy a poner armarlo 
bueno entonces si no hace falta sacar la memoria que debe hacer ahora ..me podrian decir ustedes que son los capos de la electronica..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

por mi lado espera que piense un poco ,si lo tengo en mis manos lo reparo en no mas de 20 minutos ,
no probaste otro sintonizado?
están las tensiones correctas del sintonizador?
quizas alguien toco la bobina del vco ,no la toques ¡¡¡¡¡ mas de una ves los clientes le meten mano y la descalibran,logrando que no sintonize ningun canal ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## scania (Ene 28, 2011)

ahotra tengo estas tenciones 32.9v 8.6v 5.1v y en el data3.5v clock5.4 -agc7.5 a y ahora sintonisa menos que antes ahora ahi lluvia y nada mas y cuando cabias los canales ..y la bobina que me decis es la que esta al lado del sintonisador.?ahi una ahi en una carcasa de metal..
otra pregunta que valores tendria que tener en el if .y en el fte? porque en estos no me marca nada


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

la bobina de vco es cuadradita ,con carcaza de metal y  tiene un tornillo o una nuesquita para girar,esta al lado del ic jungla ,
medi entre   la entrada de antena y chasis ¡¡¡¡¡ tiene que marcar continuidad,si  no  marca o lo hace intermitente
es porque se corto o desoldo la ficha,falla muyyyyyy comun,
quitas el sintonizador  le sacas  las tapitas y  lo sueldas,en caso que no marque continuidad


----------



## scania (Ene 28, 2011)

rey --ahi continuidad entre la entrada y el chasis..a otra cosa cuando le coloco la antena y no sintonisa bien o no engancha el canal hace toc toc toc y unas rallas un poquito mas abajo de la mitad de pantalla o habesese ruido a lluvia y esas rallas - a sintonizador no tengo ninguno  manoy para comprar uno tengo que esperar asta l proximo viernes que valla un comisionista a la ciudad mas cercana que tengo que esta a 120kmla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

bueno espera aver  que dice al panda


----------



## scania (Ene 28, 2011)

ok


----------



## scania (Ene 30, 2011)

compañeros ahora  paso una  nueva .lo dejo prendido un rato al tv y se apaga solo ..  lo que si el str 5707 calienta bastante no se si sera porque ahi algo mal en la fuente o porque .l


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 30, 2011)

si se apaga solo es porque no detecta señal,solo lluvia,es normal ,sino revisa todas las soldaduras de toda la placa del tv


----------



## scania (Ene 31, 2011)

rey-julien ,,panda y compania.les cuento estuve haciendo pruebas 1 (le inyecte señal de video y dea audio con un dvd  yel tv respondio muy bien anda la parte de video ) luego lo que hice fue conectar de nuevo la antena de tv ,pero se segui viendo feo todo corrido los canales asi que fui al menu del tv puse scaneo de canales y este enpezo a   buscar los canales de a uno  y no saben los canales  se enpesaron acomodar se ven re bien uno por uno el tv los sintoniza .uno por  uno y al final cuando el tv termina de sintonizar todos los canales que ahi .este te deja en el primer canal que sintonizo y que paso!! que al princio el canal se ve re bien pero  de apoco se va corriendo sola la sintonia asta  quedar corrido  que podra  ser ..?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 31, 2011)

Que se fije en lo siguiente, en la salia del sinto pin FI va  a la base de un transistor y luego de ello al filtro saw antes de entrar al sintonizador, el que en el plano esta como Q101, recibe tensión en el colector via una R de 330 ohms desde los 9V ; pero en serie con esa R esta una bobinita de 2,2uH, la que a su vez lleva en paralelo una R de 220ohms.
Simulando esa etapa deberia tener unos 4.7V en el colector y 1.1V en la base.

Aca lo ideal es tener un sintonizador de los viejitos pero a varicap, que podamos modificar la sintonia con un preset o un pote desconectar la salida del sintonizador y colocar la salida de FI de nuestro aparatejo, eso sirve para probar como funca desde ese transistor el filtro Saw y la primera parte de la jungla.

También que revise minusiosamente las soldaduras tanto del sinto los componetes entre este y la jungla y las soldadruas de los pines de la misma


----------



## scania (Ene 31, 2011)

panda...estuve midiendo y si tengo unos  4.7V en el colector y 1.2V en la base.

panda otra  cosa  que me olvidava el plano del tv que subio eLBARDOS no es esactamente  igual al que estoy arregland0 a este  tv ahi cosas quele faltan por ejemplo una alimentaciones de 9v a un ic que esta conectado al al filtro saw  faltan resistencias y aparte al lado del sintonisador tengo un ic parecido al jungla  que tiene una alimentacion de 9v y que entra tambien a este ic la señal de data del sintonisador ..

ademas el  filtro saw que figura  en el plano es de 4 patas ..el que esta  en este tv es de 5 patas..otra cosa tendria  que  tener alguna tencion en el (fi)


----------



## pandacba (Ene 31, 2011)

Eso es la bobina de AFT, te habia dicho que hicieras eso, haber discipulo los deditos al cajon, castigo/recordatorio por siempre, doldra pero no se olvidar más ahora..... Blamp!!! nada de andar acordandose de los familiares de los amigos eh?

Esa bobina tiene abajo un capacitor tubular que se echa a perder por una o varias razones o combinación de ambas, entre ellas humedad, como es un tanque de sintonia y es el que utiliza el micro para detectar el nivel de sintonia antes de grabar en la memoria, al desvalorizarse este capacitor el tanque queda sintonizado ya sea muy al borde y por eso se escapa o fuera, que es el caso que cuando hace sintonia automática se ve bien los canales pero cuando termina no queda ninguno grabado.

Solución, una es conseguir otra ya sea nueva o de otro TV, suelen ser interesantes la de los TV Philips que tienen el nucleo con un plástiquito negro exagonal al exterior, como la de los Chasis Anubis.

La otra no recomendada para principiantes o técnicos con poca experiencia, es marcar la posicion del núcleo, con la herramienta adecuada para nucleos, introducirla 1/2 vuelta y volver luego 1/4 y anotar, la bobina quedo con el núncleo 1/4 más adentro y probar la autosintonia de nuevo y ver que ocurre, si mejora o empeora y asi, girar 1/2 y volver 1/4 y anotar cada paso hacerlo no más de 2 o 3 veces, si no hay resultados vovler el nucleo a la posición primitiva en base a lo anotado, si hicimos 2 veces habra que girar a la izquierda 1/2 vuelta, si fueron 3 habra que hacerlo 3/4 de vuelta.
Y probar en el otro sentido de igual manera, es tedioso pero da resultado, hay otra forma y que es midiendo la tensión que la jungla le envia al micro, pero para este no tengo la data a mano.

Si dispones de alcohol isopropilico, derrama un poco bajo la bobina y deja que se evapore, suele haber cambios, la otra es desoldarla, y secar la parte de abajao con aire caliente y ponerla de nuevo, claro esto antes de tocar el núcleo.

Te recomiendo conseguir otra y la original marcala como AFT seria la que esta como L101 enatre las patas 11 y 12 del LA75658

alli solo hay señal no CC y también depende de los modelos, pero por lo que has dicho, el sinto esta ok asis que no lo toques


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 31, 2011)

eso es falla de aft  ,a retocar la bovina.bueno el nucleo ,es sencillo pero  retoca de a muy poquito,le das un toque,luego  pruebas la autocintonia y asy asta que  quede ,es facil  pero tenes que tener paciencia
PD:
es mi metodo preferido con practica sale en dos minutos funcionando ¡¡¡¡¡


			
				panda dijo:
			
		

> La otra no recomendada para principiantes o técnicos con poca experiencia, es marcar la posicion del núcleo, con la herramienta adecuada para nucleos, introducirla 1/2 vuelta y volver luego 1/4 y anotar, la bobina quedo con el núncleo 1/4 más adentro y probar la autosintonia de nuevo y ver que ocurre, si mejora o empeora y asi, girar 1/2 y volver 1/4 y anotar cada paso hacerlo no más de 2 o 3 veces, si no hay resultados vovler el nucleo a la posición primitiva en base a lo anotado, si hicimos 2 veces habra que girar a la izquierda 1/2 vuelta, si fueron 3 habra que hacerlo 3/4 de vuelta.
> Y probar en el otro sentido de igual manera, es tedioso pero da resultado, hay otra forma y que es midiendo la tensión que la jungla le envia al micro, pero para este no tengo la data a mano.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 31, 2011)

También es el miío, descubri eso hace años, era uno de los primeros TV que incorporaba ese sistema de sintonia, mandos completos por Bus I2C, uno de los primeros que incorporaba una jungla tal como la conocemos hoy, oscilador horizontal mediante resonador ceramico de 50Kz con vertical como una subdivisión del horizontal si mal no recuerdo la jungala era un UPC1203 con paso menor a 0.1"
Habia un ingerniero a cargo y me habia prohibido tocar las bobinas, ya que era famoso por ello.

Le hicieron de todo cambiaron hasta la jungla, probaron otro sinto y todo igual, un mediodia se fueron a comer y me advirtio que no las tocara, apenas se fueron gire a la derecha un cuarto y empeoro, entonces volvi el cuarto y le di 1/4 a la izquierda, hubo mejoras, otro cuaro y me pase, la volvi 1/4 y engancho. cuando volvieron el TV estaba funcionando perfectamente. que era, me dijeron, secretos profesionales conteste, y los tuve con la intriga un buen rato Hasta que solitos se dieron cuenta.


----------



## scania (Ene 31, 2011)

gracias panda y rey -julien. ahora me voy a poner a trabajar .y panda yo no soy rencorozo y no me enojo con nadie porque de chico aprendi que los retos y ls yamados de atencion son parte de nuestra educacion  para que podamos hacer algun dia todas las cosa bienn

a me olvidava la bobina se puede ajustar con el tv prendido o tendriaque apagarlo y ajustarlo y volvera a prenderlo ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 31, 2011)

yo  lo hago con el tv encendido ,pero  es  mejor si lo desenchufas,si lo haces con el tv encendido usa un destornillador de plástico,los llamados calibradores,pues   el metal al  tocar  el núcleo  se va de  valor


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

Llegaras a ser un buen técnico scania, y no le aflojes que podes


----------



## scania (Feb 1, 2011)

panda y rey julien el tv sintonisa de nuevo jejej pero los canales mas bajos se ven medios borrosos pero se ve  eso es vastante para mi ejje 
a otra cosa lo que esta viendo es que, como que el tele seve medio  fuera de foco y como saturada la imagen . quise acomodarlo de el flayback con el foco pero no era eso ..!.para colmo pregunte en la ciudad si habia de esas bobinas y me dijeron que para ese modelo de tv no se fabrico mas nada y que no ahi nada en stock me dijeron que valla a alguna casa que vendan articulos viejos..
como quiero dejarlo joya al tv les pregunto porque  al prender el tv la pantalla prende medio roja y despues se acomoda y queda bien con los colores que tiene?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 1, 2011)

el tubo podria esta agotado(podria  dije no que este agotado) ,podes hacer esto
sueldas un cable a chassis y  le das 3 vueltas (ir  probando   asta 5 vueltas creo )por  el ferrite  del fliback ,la otra  punta lo conectas al filamento del tubo ,desconectando  claro la alimentacion  original del filamento,
de esa manera alimentas el filamento con  mas tencion y  funciona bien,
pero ojo no mucha mas porque se puede cortar el filamento ,solo   lo necesario   para que funcione bien el trc
,
antes de  hacer lo que te dije ,espera una segunda opinión o  una mejor explicación,por ejemplo eso de medir en cada cañon cuanto voltaje ay,algun  otro compañero  haber si lo explica mejor 
lo ideal es cambiar el tubo ,pero bueno con esa solucion el tubo tira unos añitos mas,depende  que tan malo este puede durar mucho o   poco,pero  finalmente tienes que cambiarlo,
tambien  ay que ver si no esta malo el zocalo del tubo,zulfatado  el cable  del foco(el rojo que va al zocalo del  trc)


----------



## scania (Feb 1, 2011)

ok rey _ lo que vi que en el plano me figura un capacitor de 4.7mf de 250v  en la parte de 185v
pero en el tv ahi un capacitor de 47mf 250v  ..estava pensando cambiarlo a este por uno de 4.7mf porque hace las rayitas horizontales ..jeje y lo de la claridad de las imgenes que puede ser..?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 1, 2011)

no el capa ese esta bien suelen tener de 10 µf   x 250  v   ,si es mayor  no le hace daño ,las rayitas son  porque tenes mucho brillo,si ese capa estubiera dañado   la falla seria esta,se veria todo blanco sin imagen
PD
donde queda centeno?


----------



## scania (Feb 1, 2011)

en la provincia de santa fe a 120km de la ciudad de rosario ..porque la pregunta
y como hago para sacarle ese brillo porque del menu donde dice brillo ya le saque todo y sigue con lo mismo ,,-


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

Tenes el screen muy alto, una forma de ajsutar el screen es estando brillo y contraste al minimo bajar el screen hasta que la pantalla quede negra, luego subir el contraste al 100% y el brillo al 50% croma igual y te queda con los ajustes normales de fábrica

Más adlante te indicare como hacerte un limpiador de cañones para TRC, hay que utilizarlo con cuidado pero da muy buen resultado en recuperación de TRC's

----------------------------------------------------------------------
off topic on

y julien? que paso, lo agarro la hora de protección al lemur?

off topic end


----------



## scania (Feb 1, 2011)

panda -me mataste con -el croma (que es )?jeje seria el color!!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

asi es, es el nivel de saturación de color


----------



## scania (Feb 1, 2011)

y julien --no se me-me pregunto donde estaba mi pueblo y desaparecio---


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2011)

no hay duda la Sra Lemur se lo llevo de la oreja..... y cada vez más temprano jejeje


----------



## scania (Feb 1, 2011)

asi que ahi una reyna..lo tiene cortito jejeje y yo pense que eso me pasaba ami nada mas jejeje

bueno me voy a trabajar un rato con el tv y despues les cuento jejej


----------



## scania (Feb 2, 2011)

les cuento que hice lo que me dijo el panda y el tv quedo de 10lo unico que quedo mal es el tema del sintonisador ..pero el dueño del tv me dijo que no inportaba porque el usava nada mas l a entrada de video jeje porque tiene directv .jej lo unico panda un pregunta porque estan medio saturados los colores y que tencion tengo que tener en los catodos de los colores si es que es eso ?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 2, 2011)

En el menú donde modificaste brillo y contraste hay otro control que es nivle de color, o saturación de color, es decir puede tomar distintos nombre pero se refiere a lo mismo, desde alli ponelo a la mita, si aún es mucho bajalo hasta que quede sin que resalten los colores.
Lo que tenes en los cañones y circuito asociados es por un lado la polarización de cada cañon, en los circuitos más viejos habia unos preset para ajustar el nivel de cada uno de ellos existiendo 5 controles, en los más nuevos se hace por modo service, esos controles no afectan la saturacaión del color o nivel de croma, ya que esos controles actuan en dos cosas inidvidulales en cada cañon, y la croma es una señal que afecta globalmente al sistema.

Para que te quede más claro, cuadno salis del sintonizador salis con lo que se llama FI, esa Fi aún es una señal multipld de RF solo que de más baja frecuencia, en los equipos primitivos habia toda una serie de bobinas para que esa FI quede limpia y sin portadora, hoy eso se hace mucho más simple gracias a los filtros de ondas superficiales o SAW, esa señal esta compuesta por varias otras señales que seran separadas susesivamamente para ir recuperando la información, lo primero que se separa es el audio que tiene para nuestro pais al igual que usa una portadora de 4.5Mhz, antes tambien se utilizaban bobinas hoy se utilizan filtros cerámicos, esos amarillitos o azulsitos de 3 patas que hay 1,2 o 3 segun los modelos y solo dejan pasar esos 4.5Mhz en la sección correspondiente se demodula la señal de auido que es en FM

El resto de la señal que ha quedado se lo conoce como video compuesto, porque alli esta la señal de luminancia, la señal dif de dos colores y los sincronismos....

El siguiente paso es sacar la señal de video lo que se divide en dos secciones luminancia y crominancia de la luminancia o el video en ByN que es lo mimso se saca el syncronismo vertical y horizontal

se recupera la señal de croma mediante el mezclado con la señal de clock de 3.58Mhz para pal N y se demodulan dos colores que no estan conpletos son una diferncia, con esos dos en el TV se recupera el tercer color con la ayuda del pulso sancastle que a su vez sirve para accionar la la llave Pal, en el final estan las salidas de video de cada cañon, si el nivel de color esta al mínimo o no puede demodular el color se acciona un sistema y los tres cañones emiten  igual, al emitir igual forman el blanco... si hay nivel de color cada cañon resive la información de la cantidad de nivel que se necesita para cada color, estas señales tiene una forma muy carácteristica.

Bueno es una sintesis, espero que te sirva y espero no haberte puesto a dormir


----------



## scania (Feb 3, 2011)

me gusto esta charla panda .mientras leia hiba mirandio eltv y ya maso menos voy comprendiendo mejor y eso de los preset para regular ..lo he visto en los daewo viejos jeje
bueno panda estuve mirando y lo busque aomodar pero el unico color que resalta es el rojo y este se pasa medio al rosa ..digamos en los lugares que se tiemne  que ver amirillo fuerte se ve medio rosadito fluor


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2011)

viste te lo dije  el panda era el experto¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
scania mi reyna es de san javier y yo soy de rosario ,te pregunte  por centeno porque me sonaba a conosido ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2011)

Te cuento algo majestad? mi señora es rosarina y esta en rosario con mis hijos ahora
Saludos a la Sra lemur

Y te digo scania que Julien es muy práctico, y tiene algo muy lindo e importante las ganas de aprender y de hacer, cuado surege algo nuevo e interesante el no dice ni piensa podria probar, no señor el ya esta probando y eso es una cualidad que admiro.

Y por otro lado tiene una gran vocación de servicio, para ayudar a las personas, asi que podes contar con nosotros para lo que sea, con el tiempo te iras habriendo paso solo y algún dia años a cuando tal vez nos juntemos recordemos estas cosas....

Un Abrazo para ambos



scania dijo:


> me gusto esta charla panda .mientras leia hiba mirandio eltv y ya maso menos voy comprendiendo mejor y eso de los preset para regular ..lo he visto en los daewo viejos jeje
> bueno panda estuve mirando y lo busque aomodar pero el unico color que resalta es el rojo y este se pasa medio al rosa ..digamos en los lugares que se tiemne  que ver amirillo fuerte se ve medio rosadito fluor


Perdon, me saltee tu post, je
Eso se debe a que el cañon rojo esta emitiendo un poquito más, habria que corregirlo con elmodo service pero es bastante engorroso y puede quedar peor.

En realidad lo que tiene es que interiormente en los cañones van saltando escorias que van y se alojan entre grilla y katodo, y si bien no son plenamente conductores algo conducen y producen ese efedto a veces desenfocado....

Para eso habria que armar un limpiador y rejuvenecedor de TRC, tengo varios circuitos incluidos algunos comerciales, los voy a buscar para que tanto tu como julien se armen uno.
Yo tengo uno que no termine lo hice a las apuradas por necesidad, y bueno como ya estoy cancherlo le doy los "toques" el tema es que si te pasas chau TRC, por eso lo uso yo solamente

Me alegra que te sirviera lo que te escribi, lo sintetice mucho porque no te queria aburrir y te sirviera a modo de pantallazo, muchas de las funciones que te describi, hoy por hoy se hacen dentro de la jungla, pero es bueno saber el proceso para entender que pasa y que no para poder encontrar las fallas.
Tuve la fortuna de empezar con las primeras generaciones de TV color cuando cada ci cumplia una fucnión, pero eso también me sirvio para tener un profundo conocimiento de las cosas.

Entre las cosas que aún son importantes son la conversión de norma, algo que ya quedan muy pocos, tengo una página en internet referente a ese servicioi, y me llaman de Bs As, de Rosario, de Santa Fe, de localidades de pvcia de BAires, etc. e incluso de españa mismo, argentinos a punto de pegar la vuelta.

Al comienzo de la histora de la TV color, entraban muchos aparatos traidos de afuera de distintos origenes, por lo que se hacia necesario la conversión de ntsc a pal n, o de pal b o m a palm, y se lanzaron diferentes modulos con los demoduladores y procesadores que habia en el mercado, se hicieron muchas, pero hubo una que me llamo la atención y les cuento brevemente porque, esta realizada con el TA7193 de toshiba, pero con esa placa la conversión nunca quedaba bien, e invetigue un poco, y me llamo la atención que al propia Toshiba no los utilizaba en sus televisores, utilizando otros CI de ellos mismos con un resultado fabuloso, los viejos chasis nobles de primera y segunda generación son Toshiba, Una sola marca los utilizo en forma comercial, que fue Sanyo, claro con un trabajo de elaboración y por ir conectados en forma directa  a los driver del TRC y no tener que agregarlos a la bases de  estos para qu se sume, daban mejor resultado...


Lo peor de doto habia técnicos que arruinaban un buen TV con esa placa que demasiado popular para ser tan mala, y lo más increible era poner esa porqueria cuando se pdia hacer la conversión con el propio CI que el TV traia, cosa desconocida por la inmensa mayoria de técnicos

Chau me fui


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2011)

panda las rosarinas son mujeres muy hermosas ,jajajaj elegimos bien ,bueno la miá no es rosarina pero es santafesina ¡¡¡
no  me aviá dado cuenta,pero ahora que lo mencionas es asi ,no me puedo contener,pruebo y pruebo asi aprendo ,,,de los errores claro ,
bueno ya dejemos de tirarnos flores 


> .digamos en los lugares que se tiemne que ver amirillo fuerte se ve medio rosadito fluor


eso se arregla moviendo esos anillos que están en el cañón del tubo,o con el matiz que esta en el menu de ajuste


----------



## scania (Feb 3, 2011)

jeje asi que eras de rosario  julien ..jojo y bueno yo ahora  tengo que ir a los cursos de electronica al ita jeje y a lo mejor si me das tu direccion me doy una vuelta  y comemos un asadaso o de ultima se vienen ustedes jeje ..aca el asado es lo mejor jeje nuestra zona produce para exportar . asi que imaginense lo que es una manteca ..
bueno cambiemos de tema los anillos y son esos 4 o 6  al frente  de la placa del cañon pero cual ahi que mover  ..?porque  dl menu no ahi nada para acomodarlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2011)

mejor que lo explique panda,
pero  actualmente vivo en buenos aires en adrogue


----------



## scania (Feb 3, 2011)

huuuuuno estas re lejos ...bueno ahora le pregunto ..(pandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa donde estas ? me tenes que esplicar como hago con los  anillos del cañon para acomodar esa falla  la unica que me queda para entregar el tv
a no saben amigos mi viejo me regalo un terreno chiquito serca de mi casa para que  me haga un tallersito para arreglar asi que ahora tengo que reparar para juntar plata para comprar ladrillos depues subo las fotos 
com tenia algo de plata guardada ya compre algunas cosas .unos amigos me regalaron puertas ventanas jeje me voy para arriba pero primero tengo que  aprender bien delos mejores quer son ustedes jeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2011)

el panda esta en córdoba ,felicitaciones por  tu  terrenito ¡¡¡


----------



## scania (Feb 3, 2011)

gracias estoy re contento..hu tambien esta re lejos ..pero que  se conecte  asi me da otra manito jejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2011)

paciencia paciencia   escania


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2011)

Me quedan algunas dudas sobre la falla, hace lo siguiente, bajale todo el nivel de croma deberia quedar en Blanco y Negro sin coloración alguna, fijate si el blanco es bien blanco o tiene alguna coloración

Como que lejos? esta ahicito nomás dos dias de camino a lomo e mula...


----------



## scania (Feb 3, 2011)

pandaaaaa volvistee..si queda en blanco y negro

lo unico que  hace panda es en ls colores que son medios amarillitos o rojos fuerte (por ejemplo del rojo fuerte  sale un rojo fluor muy brillante y de los colores medios amirillitos sale un rosa fuerte fluor)


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2011)

Intenta bajarle un poquito más el screen, acordate es la perilla de abajo del flyback girala levemente a la izquierda y conteme si hay algún cmabio


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2011)

Scania, te vas a tener que acostubrar a viajar amigo es divertido y son unas pocas horas, como vos estas al centro de los dos deberiamos ir a tu pueblo, en algún momento lo organizamos.


----------



## scania (Feb 4, 2011)

que problema ah vengan .... ahi asado para todos aca jejej 
lo sigue haciendo igual  aunquee baje el screem mas tarde subo un video cortito asi ves la falla


----------



## scania (Feb 5, 2011)

panda y julien aca les dejo el video con la falla  esperemos que se pueda solucionar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2011)

rar   no   puedo abrir me da error,en zip nunca tengo problemas

ya lo vi  ,nunca me paso esa falla ,que sera ,en  todos los canales lo hace    ?


----------



## scania (Feb 5, 2011)

si julien .. y eso color rosado aparece cuando ahi colores amarillitos en ves de salir este color amarillito sale rosado


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2011)

oh oh corrupción en el reino, tu winrar esta corrupto jejeje
A mi me habrioi bien, a amigo scanaia nada te costaba haber enviado todo completo para ver un rato eh? jeje
Bien, eso es un problema casi como dije en el tubo, hay un cañon que no esta emitiendo no hay azules ni verdes, porque el azul esta muy bajo los negros salen bien porque es ausencia de color y predomina el rojo, lo has puesto a ver en la mañana cuando esta la señal de ajuste? las barras de colores? o si tienes alguna video con alguna pelicula estas solian traer para ajustar las barras de color
Alli vas a poder que falta y que sobra, por otro lado no tengo ahroa a mano el circuito, que lleva en la plaqueta del TRC un integrado o transistores?

Por otro lado en esas condiciones si lo pones en Blanco y negro, el blanco debe estar coloreado


----------



## scania (Feb 5, 2011)

yo lo tengo al circuito trae 3 transistores con 2 resistencia por transistor usted dice que puede ser que un transistor este dañado

lleva  3 transistores ksc2330 con una resistencia en base de 150 ohm y una resistencia q*UE* va directo al colector d 12k y ahi una en paralelo al catodo de 3.3k


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2011)

medi que tensión tenes en cada katodo con respecto a masa y medi que tensión tenes en la base de los transistores y anotalo si no te vas a hacer una galleta


----------



## scania (Feb 5, 2011)

panda y que tenciones tendria que tener  entre catodo y masa  y en la base de los tr..asi si ahi algo mal busco por ahi serca alguna r mala  o soldadura que dice usted?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2011)

como  90   volt   puede ser?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2011)

Te hago que lo midas para comparar y ver cual esta trabajando mal y o si es un problema interno del TRC
Las tensiones varian un poco de un diseño a otro y tambien de los niveles de ajuste, si las mediciones en los tres catodos es igual inidca que esta bien, y que el problema esta en el TRC
Si estas son diferentes las mediciones de los Transistores permitira ver si se debe a ellos o es un problema en la jungla


----------



## scania (Feb 5, 2011)

y si es el jungla lo tengo que cambiar ..nooooooo ..me dijeron que no ahi mas de estos...se puede hacer algo?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2011)

No te adelantes mide primero luego veremos, solo lo dije como una cadena de posiblidades, pero siemrpe hay alguna solucioón....


----------



## scania (Feb 5, 2011)

esaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ahi me gusto bueno tipo 22:00 me conecto de nuevo y les digo que paso porque ahora le tengo que llevar un poco la  atencion a la bruja de mi nobia  que esta aca en mi casa sino esta noche no me deja salir de joda jejeje


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah que mal, salis y sin ella mmmmmm vas por mal camino, creo que voy a tener que hablar con ella si si sisip

Majestad como esta disculpa que no te he saludoado, si puede andar por esos valores cambia según lo aparatos y siegún los TRC


----------



## scania (Feb 5, 2011)

muchachos esto es un chiquero  medi lo que  me dijo panda  esto son los balores
ahi unas letras que son estas
(B) 145V   la base de su tr .es de 3.18v
(G)203v la base   es de   2.03v
(R)188v la base es de 2.30v



esta todo roto fooooooooo las resistencias estan en su balor todas las que estan en el trc


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2011)

A pesar de eslo por lo que se ve en la imagen me inclino más porque el TRC esta con "mugre"  la desgracia que para saber a ciencia cierta habria que entrar al modo service.
Hace lo siguiente, conseguite una R de 4K7 robustiana 1W o más solda un estremo a masa y con el otro si tenes calbes con clip(te recomiendo hacerte de un juego urgente, si no tienes claro esta) y toca el cátodo de cada color y (deberias tener un esmpejo en frente) ver el nivel de cada color, ver como se ilumin la pantalla, si los tres colores salen bien intensos y brillantes hay que corregir del modo service, si alguno de los colores sale bajo, con poca intensidad y o poco brillo entonces el problema esta en el TRC

Anda pensando que vas a entrega estos son secrtos de taller


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2011)

> Anda pensando que vas a entrega estos son secrtos de taller


eso es verdad,son mañas que se aprenden con  el tiempo


----------



## scania (Feb 5, 2011)

ypara entregar  tengo mis hermanas una de 24 otra de 17  y otra de 15 las entrego jej porque ami me cansaron jejejechepero no tengo ideas de entrar al modo service panda vos sabes que lo puse en un canal de esos que tiene las lineas de colores y se ve bien los colores por lo menos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 6, 2011)

Yo no sumé nada al tema, pero me prendo si la de 24 queda sola


----------



## pandacba (Feb 6, 2011)

Cacho es por orden de llegada jejeje Sorry te toca la de 17, en breve tendra 18 no problem....

Hacete la prueba esa con la R de 4k7 soldada a masa por un lado y con el otro estremo habria que tocar un momento los cátodos, con eso tendras noción del nivel de emisión de cada cañon, el color teine que ser intenso y brillante, si se ve apagado u oscuro, por ejemplo el azul tiene que ser como cuando queda la pantalla azul sin señal si es más oscuro que eso indicaria que el cañon esta emtiendo poco, pero eso seria un problema del TRC si la emisión del ´Rojo,Verde y azul es intensa y brillane el TRC esta bien y hay que ir al modo service.

Tiene que verese tal como esto 






El blanco tiene que ser asi bien blanco sin nigún tinte de color, y por la forma que se ven las imagenes y los valores de tensión sobre el TRC nunca podes tener un blanco, pleno ni tampoco los demás colores pueden tener el mismo nivel, vas a ver los colores, pero tienen que estar igual a la carta y en las condiciones de ese tv es imposible que mantenga los coloeres tal cual la carta


----------



## scania (Feb 7, 2011)

que hace cacho se metio de una !!... es como dijo panda es por orden de llegada jeje 
es mas la que esta para los 18 enpeso la carrera de profesora  y no sabes lo loca que es jejej
bueno panda esta noche  me pongo a ver que hago ....eso si este  tv no tiene contro remoto para entrar al modo service  ..como vamsm  hacer nose jejej

muchachos aca les dejo el video del tv hice lo que me dijo panda esto salio ...lo que note que aparecen las lineas de barrido cuando pongo a masa los catodos con la r de 4k7..y es como si aumentara el screen..


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2011)

proba con una de 10K, las lienas se veian en los tres colores?


----------



## scania (Feb 7, 2011)

si si en los 3 colores  tengo una de 12k es lo mismo funciona igual o tiene que ser justo una de 10k

yo subi el video no se solo a visto panda


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahora lo veo en el apuro no lo abri, si con una de 12 no habria problemas solo es para ver como es la emisión del TRC porque esa coloración es tìpica de los chasis samsung que solia utilizar noblez y algunos otros, por lo qu estimo más un problem en el tubo


----------



## scania (Feb 7, 2011)

pero se podra hacer  algo es lo unico que le queda al tv para que se vea bien y poder entregarlo yo pruebo y mas tarde les subo el video


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2011)

El verde esta muy pobre, te fijaste en capacitor de video? que suele ser 47 a 100uf x 250V, fijate porque cuando esta en mal estado produce cosas raras en video, y se suma o magnifica el problem que pudiera existir sin verde no tenes amarillo... Los colores en TV no son por adición como nosotros lo conocimos en la escuela, son pur sustracción...


----------



## scania (Feb 7, 2011)

panda  cuando toco  los catodos con la r de 12k los colores enpeoran mucho 

asi se ve jejej el capacitor ya lo cambie... y se ve igual ..che  es un *[debo cuidar el lenguaje en el foro]* esto


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

Si, el verde sigue muy pobre y cuando tenes que formar colores más tenues, cambia mucho la coloración, eso es un problema del TRC, sumado a que esta desajustada la polarización, se ve mal. sin el control remoto estamos en problemas, me fijo  si se puede entrar sin el control remoto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/modo-serv.htm


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

Majestad saltarina como esta ud? ah estado muy atareado o me lo han tenido retenido? me alegro de verlo participando y aportando


----------



## cites (Feb 8, 2011)

perdon que me meta  en el tena pero ya mediste  los cañones del tubo  el video no se ve muy bien pero parese que el tubo esta agotado  
para medir los cañones debes levantar las R que vam a los cañones de cada color y  intercalas una R de 150k   entre los cables del tester rojo y negro   el  negro lo pones a masa fria del tv  y con el rojo  tocas las patitas del tubo con el socalo puesto solo levantas una patita de R  que va  a cada color .  cuando prenadas el tv esta negro por logica no estan conectado los cañones  cunado toque cada cañon se van a ensender   cada uno con su color  los valores de voltaje son por debajo de 30 esta malo por ariba de los 50 esta maso y si esta el los 70 y 100 esta  bien  si es un cañon de cogote grueso capas que puedas rep si es de cogote fino imposible atte cites  espero te sirba


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

Con las pruebas que hicimos y conociendo bien a ese aparato ya determinamos que es un problema de TRC que es típico en esa marca con esos chasis


----------



## cites (Feb 8, 2011)

saben como recuperar un tubo 
atte cites


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

Si pero la persona que estamos ayudando tiene poca experiencia, en mi caso tengo varias decadas de experiencia, fui jefe de talle durante + de 10 años y vi en ese solo periodo más de 12000 aparatos contando solo en ese taller sin contar lo que hacia por mi cuenta


----------



## scania (Feb 8, 2011)

panda es muy diicil recuperar el tubo ..en si tengo a que aprender  que tendria que hacer para recuperarlo de ultima no me podes hacer un video de lo que tengo que  hacer  porque de  seguro voy a tener  que hacer algun artefacto he?
otra cosa despues de haber tocado los catodos con lar r  la imagen enpeoro se ve mas rojo ahora ..y cuando le saco todo el color y el brillo queda un color rosita oscuro como con gris


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2011)

el viejo truco de aumentar la tencion  de  filamento del tubo
o esto

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/reactivador.htm


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

Yo utilizo un viejo transformador de equipo de TV valvuar un diodo 1N4007 el filtro original y una R de 1K 10W utilizo el arrollamiento de filamentos para el TRC coloco la grilla1 a +B y la R de 10K a masa con ella le doy un muy breve toque al cátodo que considero con problemas y veras dentro unos fogonazos y chispas, pruebo con los otros, estos toques tras haber dejado obvio calentar, el toque es un roce apenas, tras esto quito todo y pruebo, puede que al colocar y encender se vean luces dentro del tubo y tras un rato también, si mejora pero falta se puede repetir la operación, si empeoro, no insistir el tubo esta agonizando


----------



## cites (Feb 8, 2011)

pandacba yo tambien soy viejo en el tena y lo ago mas sensillo la recuperacion del tubo en algunos casos no resulta pero en lo general si . la cosa es hasi   con el banco de pruebas la lampara de 100w  en serie o las resisbtebcias de banco en serie  . me armo  una serie  con una lampara de heladera unos cocodrilos desconecto el tubo completamente del tv solo le pongo un socalo que va y identefico las patas del filamento y de los cañones  luego pongo una fuente regulada  y en pieso en 9 v  y sigo hasta llegar alos 13v  en cuanto el filamneto esta calinete de doy toques con la serie que arme con la lampara de heladera y se ven chispitas que salen de los cañones  en la mayoria de los casos resulta muy bien se que hay maquinas que dan un toque por frecuencia ymas pero este es el mas facil y esficiente  hasta ahora     

nota  pandacba comoses la gente de  apae en bs as


----------



## scania (Feb 8, 2011)

julien es un *[debo cuidar el lenguaje en el foro]* hacer ese reactivador no ahi algo mas sensillo para hacer 
necesito un planito porque como ustedes hablan panda y cites es facil para ustedes pero para mi no ..si me dan una manito  alo mejor de apoco puedo armar algo que funcione y con materiales que tego a manoporque me queda re lejo ir a comprarlas cosas ..lo unico que tengo a mano ahora es un tv daewo que me regalaron pero le sacaron unas cuantas cosa..se puede hacer algo con esto o lo tiro


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

Lo que hago yo es más seguro y no tan peligroso, como una serie, ya que la impedancia de la misma es muy baja, si a veces 10K todavia es poco y por experiencias realizadas no recomiendo subir el voltaje porque si se exede, el catodo al recibir más calor que el normal se expande, y en lugar de limpiarse se sueldan la impurezas. Tengo un gran compendio de un experto en TRC que en base a experiencias y ensayos ya que trabajo en un fabrica de estos TRC fabrico un aparato que es el mejor que vie y utilice en mi vida, no lo daña y hace dos cosas una es limpieza y otra es rejuvenecerlo si aún hay material de emisión en el catodo, caso contrario quedara inutilizado, y personalmente a estos tubos le he sacado el cañon y los he examinado comprobando que es lo que hace el proceso y que sucede cuando se excede.
Si vos queres hacerlo asi barbaro, pero ante todo propongo metodos seguros, y a mis amigos le enseño lo mejor luego cada uno es dueño de como hacer las cosas.
Si conosco APAE desde que se fundo, pero no la utilizo porque tengo otras fuentes de iinformación mucho más abundandte y completa en todos los sentidos, me envian entre 4 y 6 gigas de información todos los dias de lunes a lunes, por lo que por un lado tengo info mucho antes que apae y mayor cantidad también.
Tengo en proceso un equipo para hacer este trabajo basado en uno comercial y en otra información que poseo al respecto, pero lo detuve en virtud de ver como evoluciona el mercado de TRC con el advenimiento de las nuevas tecnologias, de las cuales por fortunas tengo toneladas, desde cursos impartidos por los distintos fabricantes con detallada explicación de sus modelos, como funcionan y una importante cantidad de fallas con sus repectivos sintomas y que las produce y los procedimientos adecuados de verificación para no causar daño al equipo.


*Scania*
Lo que ne necesitas no es reactivarlo, si no hacer limpieza de los cañones necesitas una fuente que te al meos 150V de CC, alimentar los filamentos con uan tensión un tanto más baja que la de trabajo y una conección muy simple, si tenes un zocalo de ese tubo, soldas cables al filamtno que son los dos superiores otro a la grilla 1 y otro a la grilla 2 y los unis y dejas unos chicotes cortos de cada cátodo, pone la fuente de alt tensión positivos a la g1 y via una R de 1K 10 vatios le haces unos toques primero al cañon verde que es el que esta bajo, retiras y probas que sucedio. es bastante simple


----------



## scania (Feb 8, 2011)

si señor ya me voy aponer a buscar una fuente  de 150v !! de donde saco una fuente de 150v  
panda y si uso la misma fuente del tv  la fuente  me da 135v sin que  arranque el  tv en el +b por lo cual podria desoldar  el +b del flayback  y para el filamento unos 12v servirian he? tengo un trafo ..de 12v  y por ahi tambien unos 7809-08-12-05 ,que me  pueden servir ..
si se podria te pediria  usar la fuente del tv  te pediria que  me hagas un planito de dondetengo que colocar las tenciones bien  porque no quiero hacer  chiquero estos se estaponiendo lindo che

panda en los cachivaches viejos de mi abuelo encontre  un amplificador  roto y el trafoes de      60 +60 cc   tocando las  2 estremidades sin el punto medio tengo algo de 136vcc 25amp este puede servir

y resistencia tengo de 1 k pero es de 5w  y otra de 2k7  5w --lo cual podria ponerla en paralelo y sacar una r de 1 850ohm 10w  y voy a ver sino encuentro otra de 1k mas chica y la coloco en paralelo para ver si llego


----------



## pandacba (Feb 9, 2011)

Despues hablame de ese amplificador, con esa tensión de fuente se trata de algo interesante son + de 100W por canal si es estereo y de estado sólido
Si te puede servir, utiliza un diodo  1N4007, y un capacitor de 47 a 100uF x250V, proba con la R de 1K que tenes, ubica la grilla 1 a la izquierda del tubo, normalmente va conectada a masa, mira el pcb del TRC alli ira el positivo de la fuente, filamento alimentalo si podes con 9V son los dos de arriba del TRC medi con el tester sin el zócalo, son los unicos que tienen continuidad (uno al lado del otro) a la derecha esta el catodo Azul y ha tu iz quierda el verde y rojo ubicalos segun el PCB.

La cosa es simple alimentar filamentos,  positivo a grilla1 y via la r de 1k un toque al catodo verde, deberias ver dentro dl tubo como chsipas y fogonazos, si no ocurre nada intenta de nuevo, si sigue igual proba con el rojo, es un roce apenas, luego quita todo y coloca el zocalo y encende el TV si al encender vez chispas y luces eso es normal, e incluso durante un rato mientras funciona y contanos que paso.
Antes que hacer nada te aconsejo lo siguiente, haciendo limpieza es muy raro que el TRC quede Kaput!!, por lo que te aconsejo primero se lo hagas ver al dueño y le expliques, y que hay un mínimo riesgo de que muera, normalmete se recupera pocas veces no, y casi nada muere pero la posibilidad esta, porque si muere y no le dijiste nada vas a tener que poner un TRC de tu bolsillo, que el asuma el riesgo si te dice que si hacelo, si te dice que no, listo se lo entregas asi. Obvio no le expliques los detalles de que y como se hace, solo decile que hay que recuperar los cañones que estan trabajando mal, pero hay un mínimo riesgol


----------



## cites (Feb 9, 2011)

buen consejo pandacba soy mienbro de apae y tembien recibo informacion  de mucha tecmologia a todo nivel solo preguntaba para saber  pandacba no  te ofendas y la informacion que tengo siempre la comparto con mis  colegas   en estos momentos no estoy trabajando  por un problema de  salud por eso miro el foro todos los dias para ver si puedo ayudar a  algien que le aga falta      lo que pro puse tiene poco riesgo  el banco  cuenta con trafo de aislacion una serie de 100 w y dos pinas con r para  cubrir cual quier inconbeniente  tambien un variaq que va de 0, 250 v  altermos  y le sugiero q*UE* escania que se arme el  banco para poder rep  los tv sin riego de dañar mas cosas el tv que tenga que rep ,fuente de  altatencion y simulador de frecuencia horizontal y porsupuesto un   osiloscopio, todas estas cosas imprecindibles para una buena rep sin  riesgo

atte cites

scania si queres despuess te paso los circuitos para que te armes el banco de pruebas  son cosas sensillas de consegir y baratos


----------



## scania (Feb 9, 2011)

cites.gracias y si pasamelo y panda me estas haciendo asustar ..entoncs no es *[debo cuidar el lenguaje en el foro]*  para colmo hhoy hable con el dueño y me dijo que una ves loaagarro un rayo al tv.pero lo llevoa areeglar y se veia..panda aca te subo la  foto para que veas la coneccion de atras del tuvo v*O*s decime que comnecto y lo hago ..y el transformador la coriente de los 136 v soncontinuos porque la fuente esta armada la del amplificador es lo mismo


----------



## scania (Feb 9, 2011)

panda  y julien damos por terminado el trabajo el dueño del tv quedo contento como se ve ademas lo acomode la parte del tele que dice tinte y se acomode demasiadodamos como terminado y el tema del amplificador panda para que  me  fijo la marca porque  tengo ganas de restauralo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2011)

y bueno,,esperemos la próxima victima (tv)


----------



## scania (Feb 9, 2011)

el amplificador panda es un palmar 900 hechoa aca en argentina  si conseguis el circuito me  gustaria hacerlo de nuevo

si tenes  razon me estan por traer otro tv  que se cayo de un enganche  que estaba 2 metros por ensima del piso jejej cualquier cosa les aviso asi me siguen enseñando =)


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2011)

Me alegro que llegaras a buen término con el tele.
No hay problema tu pregunta, que por ahora tenes hermanas para entregar

Sacale una foto a las placas, de arriba que se vea bien el material y del lado de las pistas
Para ayudar a ubicar el esquema, asi lo volves a poner en marcha.

*Cites*
Todo bien amigo, ese dia andaba a mil y no hay molestias ni nada, no me hice socio de APAE que si bien fue un muy buen intento en el primer momento luego se desvirtuo un poco.
No me hubiera quedado otra, si no hubiera sido que tengo las fuentes mencionadas, el tema es que no hago TV, audio y video solamente, estamos segmentados en areas, ya que también hacemos electronica y control industrial, desarrollo de dispositivos, automatización y control, y un etc enorme, como te dije fui jefe de taller de un importante Service en mi cuidad durante 10 años, trabaje en General Motors, fui jefe de mantenimiento de una importante industria Gráfica y sumado a esto tenemos un area dedicda a infórmtica. Años atras haciamos software a medida. 
Me alegra que te sumes a colaborar, y espero que retornes a la actividad en breve, un cordial saludo


----------



## Ale Martinez (Oct 6, 2021)

Hola*,* tengo un tv *N*oblex que prende la pantalla*,* se pone azul*,* luego negra y se apaga. Que puede ser que le pase?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2021)

Adivinando el modelo , adivinando el diagrama y adivinando las mediciones hechas


----------

